# Back to Searching



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

The house and land I thought I was getting fell through. I spent about two months under contract and paying for various inspections etc. Now I'm back to square one but a few days and few dollars shorter than before. 
Does anyone have any inside tips on a place that could go USDA loan? I'd like to stay in the MO Ozarks, but anywhere in state would work I suppose. I'm not looking for anything fancy, just something simple and sustainable. However the loan requires the house to be live in ready and on not much more than five acres.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would deal with United Country Real Estate out of Thayer, Missouri. Jake Lawrence. 417 264 7288

Good person!! Not a relative.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I would deal with United Country Real Estate out of Thayer, Missouri. Jake Lawrence. 417 264 7288
> 
> Good person!! Not a relative.


There is actually a house near Thayer I'm interested in but the listing agent wont even go to it and take pictures of the basement so I can see if it would fit basics my loan requires!?!?!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Who is agent?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Who is agent?


Morgan Realty I believe. They say the owner won't pay for repairs. I want to see in pictures if it looks like something I could repair. If it all looks simple enough then I'll drive out and look at it. I'm not asking for them to do an inspection or anything, just simple pictures so I can decide if it's worth taking a look at, lol.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> Morgan Realty I believe. They say the owner won't pay for repairs. I want to see in pictures if it looks like something I could repair. If it all looks simple enough then I'll drive out and look at it. I'm not asking for them to do an inspection or anything, just simple pictures so I can decide if it's worth taking a look at, lol.


If it needs repairs to qualify for USDA, find another house.
Are you working with a bank/broker or direct with USDA?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

po boy said:


> If it needs repairs to qualify for USDA, find another house.
> Are you working with a bank/broker or direct with USDA?


USDA direct. Just about every house I've seen needs a few 'repairs' to go USDA. Even the very nice places out of my price range. The agent said all the place needed was a few bits of peeling paint on the exterior removed and repainted and that the front porch roof was not replaced when the main roof was replaced. The interior was just remodeled but the owners left the area and don't want to spend any more money on it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am trying to send you a PM.

Do you have messaging blocked?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Will USDA finance and escrow the cost of improvements?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am trying to send you a PM.
> 
> Do you have messaging blocked?


I don't think so. I think I sent you a message too.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

po boy said:


> Will USDA finance and escrow the cost of improvements?


Yes but no. There can sometimes be a small amount set aside for repairs. Nothing major just simple stuff though. I'm not sure how that works but it's something like the place gets inspected, if it has minor issues but doesn't 'fail' the inspection then the buyer and seller can agree that the seller covers the expenses. It would not cover 'improvements' per say, just very basic things. Like a lack of smoke alarms, a little repainting.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Get a buyer's Broker - A listing realtor has a fiduciary relationship with the seller - not the buyer as it's the seller who pays the realtor.
A buyer's broker is paid by the buyer - (deduct 1/2 the commission for the buyer's broker on the contract) You pay the buyer's broker therefore he works for you.
You wanna see the house? Do this. 
What you are going through is nonsense. That realtor's broker needs to know.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

DaisyDuke said:


> There is actually a house near Thayer I'm interested in but the listing agent wont even go to it and take pictures of the basement so I can see if it would fit basics my loan requires!?!?!


Could it be that the agent knows it will not pass for a USDA loan therefore doesn't want to take the time to take the pics????


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Micheal said:


> Could it be that the agent knows it will not pass for a USDA loan therefore doesn't want to take the time to take the pics????


That ultimately is NOT up to the seller's realtor. The seller's realtor can communicate that she/he believes it will not pass due to past experience, but needs to go ahead with the pictures. You never know what a buyer says, then finds alternatives to do what they want. (OP not included)


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Could you change your loan type? The Beginning farmer loan has very good terms and can go up to about any size of property you would want with no restrictions on buildings. 
You just have to show them a buy out the phone plan perhaps goats or sheep?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> Could you change your loan type? The Beginning farmer loan has very good terms and can go up to about any size of property you would want with no restrictions on buildings.
> You just have to show them a buy out the phone plan perhaps goats or sheep?


I suppose my selling tomato, pepper and strawberry plants at the farmers market along with jams could count towards the three years of farm management experience. I've also taken a year long sustainable agriculture/permaculture course but did not pay for the certification. I wonder if my past experience homesteading up until a few years ago could count towards the farm management requirement or not because we did not file taxes on the farm 'income' since we were always in the negative!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I think IRS counts all income as income and you have to prove there was a matching expense

More importantly I don’t think I had as much farming experience as you when I got my first beginning farmer loan.


----------

